# Need an extra job? Join our team



## Janine (Jan 16, 2018)

Good Day,

We are inviting you to join our team. We are currently looking for contractors. We can discuss start dates based on what is possible on your end, but we’d be excited to have you start as soon as possible.

We would like to have your response any time soon. In the meantime, please feel free to contact us via email, should you have any questions.

We are all looking forward to having you on our team.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Janine said:


> Good Day,
> 
> We are inviting you to join our team. We are currently looking for contractors who can cover work orders for counties in NJ and CT. We can discuss start dates based on what is possible on your end, but we’d be excited to have you start as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


I'm sure we would all love to know more about the position. :grin


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

This spam will be taken down soon, so what the hell....




Janine said:


> Good Day,


Sure is!:wink



> We are inviting you to join our team.


I already feel so special.



> We are currently looking for contractors.


There are millions of good contractors in that region. Why do you have to advertise here? On a discussion forum? 



> We can discuss start dates based on what is possible on your end, but we’d be excited to have you start as soon as possible.


translation: All my other contractors are broke or got screwed. I'm running out of bottom feeders.



> We would like to have your response any time soon.


....and I'd like fair pay for good work. Chances are slim on both.:eek



> In the meantime, please feel free to contact us via email, should you have any questions.


Why don't you post up the name of your company? Did I miss the email address? I don't see a price list.



> We are all looking forward to having you on our team.


Eh, I don't think so.


----------



## Janine (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi ,

We can provide the pricelist . Can you give us your Email for us to send you our details ? Thanks


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I would consider bank allowables minus 20%. Nothing less. Am I wasting your time?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Janine said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We can provide the pricelist . Can you give us your Email for us to send you our details ? Thanks


Post up some pricing if it makes sense there are several experienced contractors here that could easily help you.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

Isn't it funny how they all want contractors but then balk at posting their pricing sheets?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Extra job??? That hiring employees...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> I would consider bank allowables minus 20%. Nothing less. Am I wasting your time?


Very generous!

I'm at _allowables -0% plus travel fees_ for established clients. Newbies get their work done by specialized quotes per job ONLY, with a 'paid WITHIN' 30 days' stipulation that is always enforced with liens (my paralegal wife can draw up & file liens faster than it takes me to check my email in the morning!). 

Remember - Those with little or no credit pay higher rates for bank loans, if they can get them at all! Same goes for these unproven, credit-less companies when they come with their *work now, pay later* promises.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Janine said:


> Good Day,
> 
> We are inviting you to join our team. We are currently looking for contractors. We can discuss start dates based on what is possible on your end, but we’d be excited to have you start as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Good Morning Janine. 

Your post is a clear violation of the _Terms Of Service_ that you expressly agreed to when you signed up here. Since the members of this forum make up by far the largest audience of professional PP & REO contractors gathered anywhere in the world, I understand the reason why you would want to break our rules. Doesn't make it right, but I do get it.

Normally posts like yours are deleted shortly after they are posted. However, I would like to leave your post up here as long as you continue stay active on this board. I think all of us can learn from you, and I'm certain there's some here that are eager to teach you as well. 

So, what do you say Janine? Would you like to stick around and actively participate in this and other threads? If so, GREAT, welcome aboard! If not, PM me and I'll delete this post and you can disappear.

_*DISCLAIMER: For others who might think that this is an invitation to break the TOS you agreed to and post your spam here, it is not! As always, if you spam this forum your post will be deleted and your account will be permanently banned. This is a one time invitation for Janine only, and she will be held to the TOS from this point forward.*_


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Janine said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We can provide the pricelist . Can you give us your Email for us to send you our details ? Thanks


[email protected]


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be posting on this person...fraud


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I'll be posting on this person...fraud


Did you receive a price list?


----------

